
Cpp-Taskflow v2.3 released: Fully C++14/17 Support and Conditional Tasking - twhuang
https://github.com/cpp-taskflow/cpp-taskflow
======
detaro
Bit surprised there's no example passing data between tasks in the graph. Are
there common patterns for that?

